# Miscellaneous > Ask an Expert >  nested materialized views

## taz

Essentially what I am trying to do is that I have a huge table and I need to run a complex query on it - with complete refresh and then I need to snapshot off of that with fast refresh to a database located in another country. 

The only document I found is metalink note: 212553.1 which talks about creating materialized view with a join and then another materialized view with single table aggregate on top of that. 
I dont think that is viable in this instance because i dont need any joins, but just need to create a complex query complete refresh and fast refresh on top of that. 
I tried that independently and what is happening is that it is giving me the error when i try to refresh the last snapshot (fast refresh) - 'ora 12034: snapshot log is younger than last refresh'.

Does anyone have any suggestions?
thanks!

----------

